# Western PA/NE Ohio R/C boat enthusiasts



## NewPGHRCFan (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to R/C'ing and love off shore power boats, including catamarans and deep v's. I live in Pittsuburgh, PA, and have been desperately searching for other enthusiats, and I can't seem to find anyone. It's very hard to believe, living in Pittsburgh, with three rivers and many lakes and ponds in an extensive city and county parks system, I didn't think it would be this hard to find others. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

I know what you mean. I can't hardly spit around here without hitting some kind of water! 
Try www.impba.net for clubs in your area. According to their site, you're in District 1 and there is a club in Pittsburgh. Ohio is in District 2 and I know of at least one club just west of Cleveland.
Ask around at area hobby shops as they may know where the action is otherwise.


----------



## NewPGHRCFan (Jul 27, 2011)

Mr. Obvious said:


> I know what you mean. I can't hardly spit around here without hitting some kind of water!
> Try www.impba.net for clubs in your area. According to their site, you're in District 1 and there is a club in Pittsburgh. Ohio is in District 2 and I know of at least one club just west of Cleveland.
> Ask around at area hobby shops as they may know where the action is otherwise.


Thank you, best info yet! I was just in a shop earlier today and he gave me a lot of great info too.


----------

